# Colorado Springs Standard Poodle Breeders?



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

My kids are from a breeder in Colorado Springs. They and at least one other local breeder are members of this forum. There is also the Columbine Poodle Club in Colorado. 
Good luck in your search for the perfect pet.


----------



## Hound Dog (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Contact Carol Brand of Beauvoir poodles, I'm not sure her breeding plans right now but she'll definitely be able to poit you in te perfect direction.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

CBrand has a litter of Minis coming up but nothing else is on the site for now. She is one of the breeders he will see a link to at the Columbine Poodle Club. 

My breeder is Windswept Poodles. I am not sure what her plans are for next year but she currently has 2 lovely phantom puppies for sale plus an adult she had spayed and is looking for a good home for. Nothing wrong with her health but Dizzy doesn't really care for puppies so she is being placed as a pet.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I would contct Carol Brand (Beauvoir Poodles on the above linked website). She is expecting a litter of minis this spring and I believe her next standard litter will be next year. Even if she doesn't have a puppy for you in your time frame, she will be able to help you find a good breeder that does.


----------



## Hound Dog (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks everybody for the input. I checked out Windswept on the web today - those Phantom pups are beautiful.

Gonna have to pay them a visit. . .


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

"JASMINE"..........Sighhhhhhh if only I could have her! YES! YES! GO LOOK AT HER!!!!!!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

She is Apollos liter mate.  and yes I think she is beautiful.


----------

